# ASR Trial Photos



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

These are all the pictures I got over the weekend. I will post the videos as soon as I get them all uploaded. Jerry told me to post them.


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

AWESOME pictures. Thanks for posting!

Congratulations, all! Jay, that's a Fila, right? What kind of bite did it have?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Woody Taylor said:


> AWESOME pictures. Thanks for posting!
> 
> Congratulations, all! Jay, that's a Fila, right?


I'm glad you asked!


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

They were Cane Corsos, actually.  The tan dog is a Presa Canario, but it didn't trial.


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

The tan dog with the uncropped ears isn't a Fila?


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Hmmm........now that I've looked at pictures of them, it does look like a Fila, but they _said_ it was a Presa. I think you're right, though. He actually chickened out when he was hit, and came off the bite and ran back about 10 feet with his tail tucked barking at Jay for a few seconds before running back to his handler.


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

The LARGE tan dog with the droopy ears was the Fila. He actually came in a little faster than I thought that he would and had a decent bite. I tell ya one thing, he's heavy. But unfortunately right after the last pic when I brought the gun over his head and gave him some pressure he came right off and with me still giving him pressure he went straight into defense and backed up barking and then ran back to the handler. He was DQ'ed right after this exercise. It was a cool feeling though, having that big ol dog barrelling down at me!!


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

jay lyda said:


> The LARGE tan dog with the droopy ears was the Fila. He actually came in a little faster than I thought that he would and had a decent bite. I tell ya one thing, he's heavy. But unfortunately right after the last pic when I brought the gun over his head and gave him some pressure he came right off and with me still giving him pressure he went straight into defense and backed up barking and then ran back to the handler. He was DQ'ed right after this exercise. It was a cool feeling though, having that big ol dog barrelling down at me!!


Whew, I was about to say that's about the weirdest-looking Presa I have ever seen. :lol: 

Yeah, I bet that was a bit of a rush, Jay! Surprised that a Fila was brought out, I had never heard of that breed (attempting to) do sport. Interesting. Looks like you had a blast, though. What a variety of dogs. How did the Corso bite?


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

Great pictures! - it looks like a really interesting sport and it is nice to see all those different types of dogs "in action"


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

You know, it won't be long before you have had everybody do the muzzle attack. What then? I know I might do it for one trial, but after that? You are gonna run out of people    

I watch the BR videos, and all I can think of is screw that. 20-30 dogs thumpin me? Too old, too fat.


What is up with all the back of the arm catches? is this a lower level thing?

I did see the Neo do a "face" attack with the jugs. Pretty cool to see the off breeds doing their thing.

I was hoping that Fila did well. I haven't seen many but they were........not so good.

Cool pics.

Of course the videos are in some player that I don't have, and can't download. Bummer.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Jeff I can't download it either. No, the dogs aren't offered any part of the body, they bite what ever they can and where ever they want to.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Almost every photo I have seen the dogs are being targeted to the back of the arm. Thats why I thought maybe you guys did it that way.

I just need to come see a trial. I hate trying to figure sh%t out through photos.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Well damn! You shouldn't be having to download anything to see the videos; they should come right up when you click on them. :-k My camera puts video in Quicktime format, but so far no one's had any problems viewing them off Photobucket. ](*,)


----------



## Andres Martin (May 19, 2006)

Kristen...can you repost links to the videos please?


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

They're under a different thread:

http://www.workingdogforum.com/phpbb2/viewtopic.php?t=1923&highlight=


I'd be happy to e-mail them to someone that might can post them in a format that everyone can view if someone wants to try.


----------



## Andy Andrews (May 9, 2006)

Great pictures!


I'm curious. How'd the APBT do?


Andy.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

He placed 4th, with a score of 87%, and won the hardest hitting dog award. He was only about 35-40 pounds.


----------



## Becky Shilling (Jul 11, 2006)

Great pics! Really enjoyed them!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Nice to see the Cane Corso doing a good job (from the pics anyway). 
Unfortunately that's another "guard" breed that usually has it's tail clamped between it's legs when the pressure is on.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

In the pictues you can see why young guys do the decoy work. Jay had the Fila up and off the ground. With a dog like that you must be strong. :lol: :lol: 
Ask Jay about Gator. Jay was picking grass out of his teeth


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

We'll see if we can get the video of that one and post it for ya'll. I haven't see it yet but I'm curious to see how hard that dog comes in. You can't tell much when you're running away and you can't see him!  Its not the first time I've ate some grass and I PROMISE it ain't the last!!!


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

I'd like to see that one too, Jay. I didn't get there quite in time to see it 'live' :lol: If I'd known I was allowed to do videos earlier, I would have had more, myself. I didn't know I was allowed to until Jerry asked me on Sunday if I'd gotten any. I was having some difficulties with the dang tripod, though; for some reason it didn't want to move up and down very well at all, and the side to side movement was stiff, too. Must have been the cold! I envy you down there now, though; we're 10 degrees colder up here!


----------



## Tammy McDowell (Dec 4, 2006)

Great pictures Kristen!


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

These pics are nice......good action shots! :wink:


----------

